# Eroica



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Anybody ridden the Bianchi Eroica? That is the old school, high priced steel, lugged, Campagnolo 10 speed record, show bike. I'm lusting for one.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

All I know id I sure hope they build it better than their Infinito. If it is actually made in Italy maybe there is more reason to be optimistic.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I did some checking. Zona is middle of the road tubing. All the Campy items are Veloce and no name Campy derailleurs, no name hubs, sew-ups/wheels. This bike is not as nice as the Peugeot PX10 I owned long ago. I decided to bring my GIOS Compact Pro up to all alloy Chorus, from its Campy mix. It needs Chorus from Centaur shifters. and a Chorus from Daytona front braze on derailleur. I'll pass on a $4,000 L'eroica with what I consider sub-par parts. It's beautiful in the ads, though.


----------

